
Show HN: Hello, Remote Life – an online community for remote workers - kmf
https://helloremote.life/
======
kmf
Hey HN! Over the weekend, I created Hello, Remote Life – a place for remote
workers to chat and meet other fellow remote workers. If you need
encouragement or advice on transitioning to remote work, you're welcome too -
join us! We have a Discord channel that is just starting up: there's only a
half dozen of us or so right now, but we'd love more people!

------
shinri
It would be good to see some more information on your landing-page that would
convince me to become a member.

